# Stahls’ Offers New CAD-CUT Hi-Vis Color Reflect Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Reflect your creativity in your sales with on-trend, brightly colored graphics for fashion, street and sportswear made of CAD-CUT® Hi-Vis Color Reflect heat transfer vinyl from Stahls’. 
Available in eight colors, with 300-candlepower retro reflectivity, the versatile material can be applied to 100 percent cotton, 100 percent polyester, cotton/polyester blends and uncoated nylon.

The 151-micron thick film comes on a pressure-sensitive carrier. It is easy to cut and weed and is PVC-free, allowing for laser cutting. Prints can be machine-washed inside-out without bleach and tumble-dried, expanding the use of reflective elements to provide unique looks in new markets. 

It comes in nine popular fashion colors in 24-inch wide rolls. 

For more information, go to https://www.stahls.com/high-visibility-reflective-heat-transfer-vinyl.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

